# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Need additional mapmaker for towns/cities for a setting book

## JasonDandR

Hello, 

My name is Jason Massey and I'm from the Dungeons and Randomness podcast. Back in April/May we launched a kickstarter for our very first setting book. We've been working feverishly ever since. We're at the point where we have a bit of crunch time for our dead line and wanted to bring on another mapmaker for the project. We've been working with Daniels Maps (who has been amazing) and we'd really like to keep it as close to this style as possible. https://www.danielsmaps.com/town-city-maps/

If you're interested, hit me up.  :Smile: 

Thanks.

----------


## Tiana

Hi, I'm Tiffany Munro, another map maker, I'd love to help Dungeons and Randomness with your settings book. My fantasy map portfolio includes a few fantasy villages, though they're not exactly the same as Daniel's, I think with the tools I have now I could get a decent mimic of his style.

----------


## Clarketography

Hi there Jason

I'd be interested on working on this project. Daniel's maps are fantastic. You can view my recent work here https://www.artstation.com/clarketography 

I recently did a town map which is in a similar-ish style. I can easily adapt to work more in Daniel's style if required.

Feel free to contact me at clarketography@outlook.com for any further inquiries if you are interested.

Thanks for your time and best of luck with the project!

----------


## Josiah VE

Hi Jason, 

I would love to work with you on this project.

I just made this very very quick sample in Daniel's style for fun and to see if I could pull it off. 



You can check out my other maps at blackhawkcartography.com

If you like what you see, shoot me an email at josiahve [at] outlook [dot] com

Cheers,
Josiah

----------


## JasonDandR

Thanks so muc to everyone that hit me up. I think we found who we were looking for but if anything changes, I'll be back.  :Smile:

----------


## TheDwarf

Hi Jason,
I very interested in the offer. I'm a fan of Daniel's work, he is amazing.
Personally I do a more Mike Schley stlye, but I can adjust to Daniel's.

Please have a look at my work in the links below and contact me at sergiocolauttiart@gmail.com  if you are interested.

https://www.cartographersguild.com/album.php?u=130659
https://www.deviantart.com/thedwarfart
https://www.instagram.com/sergio_colautti/?hl=en

Regards,
Sergio

----------

